# Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel



## Guru4GPU (27. Mai 2016)

*Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*

Hallo Leute

Ich bin gerade dabei mein Netzwerk etwas "auszubauen" und suche nach ein paar Kabeln

Jedoch gibt es bei den Cat 5e und Cat 6 Kabeln teilweise extreme Preisunterschiede, bei denen zB. ein 2m RJ45 Cat 5e Kabel zwischen 0,50€ und 10€ kostet kann

Gibt es da überhaupt einen richtigen Unterschied oder ist das egal welches Kabel man kauft?

Meine Anforderungen an das Kabel ist jedenfalls nur dass es Gigabit LAN unterstützt, und so weit ich weiß müsste dazu jedes Cat 5e oder höher klassifizierte Kabel ausreichen, oder?

MfG


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*

Meinst du jetzt Verlegekabel oder fertige Patchkabel?! Auf jeden Fall sollte ein Patchkabel mit Cat 5e zertifiziert sein, für GBit LAN.

Und... Es gibt Unterschiede bei den Kabeln, sonst gäbe es nicht so verschiedene.


----------



## Guru4GPU (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Und... Es gibt Unterschiede bei den Kabeln, sonst gäbe es nicht so verschiedene.



Und was genau sind dieseUnterschiede? Bessere Abschirmung? Besserer Draht? Bessere Buchsen? - hab da leider keinen Plan von


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*

Stecker können besser sein, zB. die Verriegelungsnase. Abschirmung ergibt sich aus der Klassifizierung. Reichelt bietet da ein schönes WiKi.
Patchkabel – Reicheltpedia


----------



## Deep Thought (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*

Bei den kurzen Längen von denen wir hier reden (2m) könnte man fast noch Telefonkabel nehmen. 

Ich nehme seit Jahren die billigen Kabel von Reichelt, und hatte noch nie ein Problem damit.
10 € klingt nach böser Abzocke...


----------



## Mayday1980 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*

Ich habe auch alle Preisklassen durch und konnte keine Unterschiede feststellen.
Ich achte jetzt nur auf bessere Stecker weil von den ganz billigen mal die Haltenasen abbrechen wenn man mal öfter neu patchen mus


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*



Mayday1980 schrieb:


> Ich achte jetzt nur auf bessere Stecker weil von den ganz billigen mal die Haltenasen abbrechen wenn man mal öfter neu patchen mus



Mach ich auch, gibt nämlich nichts ärgerliches wenn auf einmal mitten beim Spielen oder Surfen das Internet weg ist


----------



## cryon1c (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*

Naja es macht schon nen Unterschied. Je nach dem wo und wie die Kabel verwendet werden, macht es Sinn mehr auszugeben und die Kabel selbst anzufertigen in der gewünschten Länge. 
So hab ich auch mal 50cm für den direkt daneben stehenden Router genommen oder halt spezielle Kabel aussen am Haus verlegt, die nach 10 Jahren immer noch halten, aber dem Besitzer mittlerweile zu lahm sind xD

Zuhause machts keinen Unterschied, gerade wenn man wenig über das Netzwerk macht. Cat.5E und gut ist. 
Cat6 und Cat7 haben ihre Vorteile, bringen aber nix wenn der PC nur online geht über nen Bruchteil der Geschwindigkeit die das Kabel eigentlich durchziehen kann.


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Cat6 und Cat7 haben ihre Vorteile, bringen aber nix wenn der PC nur online geht über nen Bruchteil der Geschwindigkeit die das Kabel eigentlich durchziehen kann.



Gigabit brauche ich nur in meinem Zimmer (Pc <---> NAS <---> Laptop) und das Längste Kabel welche ich mit 1000 MBit/s befeuern werde ist 2m lang, Cat 6/7 sind also nicht nötig


----------



## cryon1c (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Gigabit brauche ich nur in meinem Zimmer (Pc <---> NAS <---> Laptop) und das Längste Kabel welche ich mit 1000 MBit/s befeuern werde ist 2m lang, Cat 6/7 sind also nicht nötig



Ja da ist es egal. Cat.5E reicht, wobei wenn sich Cat.6 nicht zu teuer zeigt, kann man das auch machen.
Ich hab hier 20m quer durch die Bude liegen, was unter 2 Türen durch muss. Da liegt n fettes Cat.6, da gibt eher die Tür nach als das Kabel 

Würde ich z.B. die Wohnung komplett verkabeln, wäre das aber definitiv Cat.7, für die Zukunft, damit man das nicht wieder rausreissen muss.


----------



## Guru4GPU (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Würde ich z.B. die Wohnung komplett verkabeln, wäre das aber definitiv Cat.7, für die Zukunft, damit man das nicht wieder rausreissen muss.



Vor einem halben Jahr als das Haus gedämmt wurde unter die Dämmung schöne Cat 6a Kabel verlegt, nur wurde in meinem Zimmer eine Buchse vergessen


----------



## cryon1c (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Vor einem halben Jahr als das Haus gedämmt wurde unter die Dämmung schöne Cat 6a Kabel verlegt, nur wurde in meinem Zimmer eine Buchse vergessen



Das fällt dann unter so was: 
Naja sollte renoviert oder gestrichen werden blah, kannste das da auch mal "nachrüsten".


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*

Cat7 braucht aber noch etwas, bis es da mal passende Stecker gibt


----------



## ic3man1986 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*

Hatte man das Problem bei günstigen Cat5e Kabeln, dass ich nicht die vollen 1000MBit/s übertragen konnte.
Seit dem setzte ich nur noch Kabel > Cat6 ein. Die laufen seit dem ohne Probleme oder Leistungseinbrüchen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*



ic3man1986 schrieb:


> Hatte man das Problem bei günstigen Cat5e Kabeln, dass ich nicht die vollen 1000MBit/s übertragen konnte.
> Seit dem setzte ich nur noch Kabel > Cat6 ein. Die laufen seit dem ohne Probleme oder Leistungseinbrüchen.



Ich dachte wenn eine Verbindung Gigabit nicht voll unterstützt taktet sich die Geschwindigkeit auf die nächste "kleinere" Geschwindigkeit herunter, was aber 100MBit/s entspricht


----------



## ic3man1986 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Ich dachte wenn eine Verbindung Gigabit nicht voll unterstützt taktet sich die Geschwindigkeit auf die nächste "kleinere" Geschwindigkeit herunter, was aber 100MBit/s entspricht



Dachte ich damals auch. Der PC zeigte mit Gigabit an, konnte aber nur mit max 25MB/s Daten übertragen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*



ic3man1986 schrieb:


> Dachte ich damals auch. Der PC zeigte mit Gigabit an, konnte aber nur mit max 25MB/s Daten übertragen.


Also bis jetzt hatte ich noch nicht das Problem, hab letztens mit Dukto R6 um die 50GB an Videos, Bildern und Musik auf den Laptop meiner Schwester übertragen, hatte da durchgängig 45-55MByte/s, der Max. Peak war um die 90MByte/s


Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*

Das ist für Gigabit aber ziemlich langsam.  110-114 MB/s sollte eine anständig laufende Gigabit Verbindung schon hinbekommen.

Bei Neuinstallation gleich Cat 7 legen, der Preisunterschied ist eh nur minimal, wenn man aus der richtigen Quelle kauft. Von ultra billig Noname Kabeln aus Egay würde ich immer abraten, egal was da draufsteht. Materialqualität ist meist unter aller Sau.


----------



## Guru4GPU (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Teure vs. Günstige LAN Kabel*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist für Gigabit aber ziemlich langsam.  110-114 MB/s sollte eine anständig laufende Gigabit Verbindung schon hinbekommen.



 bei der Laptop HDD auch kein Wunder 
Ist auch nur ne 2,5" HDD mit 5400 rpm

Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------

